# purple bloom tarantula care



## donal (Nov 21, 2010)

does anyone know of any care sheats for this tarantula i got one almost free iv search google but cant find much on it only a few pictures and conflicting reports on its care the litle bit there was and could not even find its size ect any help would be apreciated


----------



## skippy (Nov 21, 2010)

A scientific name or a pic would help id your spider.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 21, 2010)

A good shot of Osmocote might prolong the blooming period but don't overdo it. Nah, but other than that I have absolutely no clue what spp, let alone what genera we're talking about here. Pamphobeteus, Phormictopus, Viola,.............? Good luck with it, though.


----------



## donal (Nov 22, 2010)

sory for the late reply im 95% shure she/he is Xenesthis immanis going by pictures on the internet the legs are a bit thiner and its darker but this was the same with my rosy when she was younger its about 2" the bits iv read


----------



## psykoink (Nov 22, 2010)

donal said:


> sory for the late reply im 95% shure she/he is Xenesthis immanis going by pictures on the internet the legs are a bit thiner and its darker but this was the same with my rosy when she was younger its about 2" the bits iv read


Xenesthis immanis is the Columbian Lesser Black Tarantula, Purple Bloom Tarantula is I believe Pamphobeteus insignis. 

Chris


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 22, 2010)

psykoink said:


> Xenesthis immanis is the Columbian Lesser Black Tarantula, Purple Bloom Tarantula is I believe Pamphobeteus insignis.
> 
> Chris


Pamphobeteus insignis is Purple Bloom Birdeater, but the X. immanis has also been called the Colombian purple bloom. 

Pics please.


----------



## donal (Nov 23, 2010)

heres a pic prity shure its Xenesthis immanis but im no expert often pets end up in ireland under difrent names so they will sell faster heres a pic to be shure


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you know the sex? It looks a bit leggy to me.


----------



## donal (Nov 23, 2010)

no i dont he/she does seem a bit legy also the bulb seems a bit smaller than it should evan thow they are small on this speces the guy i got it off said it molted about 2 to 3 weeks ago it doesnt seem to try escape and wander like iv heared that males do


----------



## donal (Nov 23, 2010)

just called the guy i got it off it he bought it as a female Colombian purple bloom in an exotic pet shop in dublin ireland the countrys capital so i presume its true will try duble check myself but can just about do it on my chilian rose and had to get a lot of help from pictures at that


----------



## Hobo (Nov 23, 2010)

donal said:


> no i dont he/she does seem a bit legy also the bulb seems a bit smaller than it should evan thow they are small on this speces the guy i got it off said it molted about 2 to 3 weeks ago it doesnt seem to try escape and wander like iv heared that males do


bulb? If it has bulbs on the ends of it's pedipalps it's a mature male.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Nov 23, 2010)

Hobo said:


> bulb? If it has bulbs on the ends of it's pedipalps it's a mature male.


I think he mightve meant the abdomen... Maybe?


----------



## QuantumGears (Nov 23, 2010)

You should probably get rid of those rocks in its cage. They're more abrasive than normal substrate and could create health problems down the road.


----------



## fatich (Nov 23, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> Do you know the sex? It looks a bit leggy to me.


l also think the same thing,it looks a bit leggy.
its male to me.


----------



## donal (Nov 23, 2010)

yes possably a male. i will read read read till i know for shure but what about its care ie what tempeture is best and how wet/dry the substrate
yes i ment the abdomen you might have been confused with the lack of prespective in the photo he is about 2.5 to 3 inches long from toe to toe
iv read 30C but that seems very high curently he is at 23c at the hotest part of the tank and the humidity is high 80%
and yes ill be taking out the pepels in the photo adin the right amount of substrate seal ing the gaps in the roof with mesh ect ect ect
but i need to know what it likes no point in making a desert tararium and then have to wet it all down or vica versa
i nead help with this as google has no ansers


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Nov 23, 2010)

That is a pretty sickly looking MM X. immanis on rocks...yep.


----------



## Vidaro (Nov 23, 2010)

are the legs as blue as they appear in the picture? if so this is probably X. intermedia


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 23, 2010)

Does look like MM Xenesthis immanis, also look pretty tired, possibly old or undernourished or dehydrated


----------



## donal (Nov 23, 2010)

i no hes not in good condiion i got him like this less than a week ago with big tank and heat pad witch was way to small for 50E or around 60$ the owner was evan handleing him somthing i would never do and cant imagine posable now that the temp has been increased very nervos/agresive now the pebels are only on a small area of the tank and im going to fix all these problems i just need to know the ideal temp and how moist the soil should be my rosy is in tip top condition evry thing perfect after some theding problems
plese down on neas what are the ideal peramiters for this t or does any one know???


----------

